
No more 75kwh S or X from tesla - Bang2Bay
https://electrek.co/2019/01/09/tesla-discontinuing-75-kwh-battery-pack-model-s-model-x/
======
Bang2Bay
Though Tesla might have been losing 4k on these Models, X and S would have
compensated on the support front with Annual Service fee and accessories.

------
panchangam
Tesla was possibly only breaking even on these Models or even making a loss.

